# WHT Down



## D. Strout (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't connect to WebHostingTalk. I get connection refused. I'm not an active member myself, but that's a big forum to go down.


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeppers... It is down for me too.


----------



## darknessends (Jun 30, 2013)

I can not still connect to it.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 30, 2013)

Eh, I'm sure it's nothing. Probably someone just tripped over a cable or something... :lol: ... or the on-duty admin isn't very good with buttons... who knows


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2013)

And... it is back up


----------



## Francisco (Jun 30, 2013)

I think they've been getting some big floods that is causing their BGP session to drop. Every time I see WHT go down their BGP entries are missing.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jun 30, 2013)

I see they've gotten some new ad spots on the sidebar. Always been there or new? Maybe took it down for maintenance?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I see they've gotten some new ad spots on the sidebar. Always been there or new? Maybe took it down for maintenance?


Maybe more ads to pay for the ddos?


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2013)

WHT seems to be swimming in cash... More ads? Of course.  Why not?


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 1, 2013)

Tbh, wht lost hefty amount of premium and corporate members and some of us know why. So something has to cover the los, hence more ad. Makes sense


----------



## peterw (Jul 1, 2013)

I didn't visit WHT for weeks.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> wht lost hefty amount of premium and corporate members and some of us know why.


 

What happened that they lost premium and corporate members?


----------



## kaniini (Jul 1, 2013)

For the past few years most of my traffic to WHT is just to make sure nobody is talking shit on my company.  Frankly, it's a bore to me.  I don't care about web hosting, only virtualization.

In fact, I mentioned WHT being down to my girlfriend earlier, and she was like "people still care about that forum?"


----------



## sv01 (Jul 1, 2013)

it's back 

shit WHT


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2013)

kaniini said:


> I mentioned WHT being down to my girlfriend earlier, and she was like "people still care about that forum?"


 

Wait you have a girlfriend...?  and she knows what WHT is?  Interesting


----------



## kaniini (Jul 1, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Wait you have a girlfriend...?  and she knows what WHT is?  Interesting


Yeah, a nerd girlfriend.  Rare species, I know.

Actually, a lot of people know what WHT is, and go there to look up reviews on hosts before buying.  I think that a much smaller percentage of WHT's eyeball count actually post there.  That's basically, the only reason why I care at all about WHT -- simply to make sure that nobody is complaining about my products there, and if so, to make sure it is resolved sooner than later.

Take for example that Zamfoo thread a while back, a lot of people looking to use Zamfoo will likely look for reviews on WHT and find it.  So, a bad interaction on WHT can have devastating effects for your business.  I suspect most of the other virtualization providers give about the same amount of care that I do regarding WHT -- it's mostly a webhosting forum, virtualization discussion was really just tacked on.

I hope that vpsBoard, or something like it, replaces WHT as a good source of reviews for virtualization, as most of the people on WHT who talk virtualization have really no clue what they are doing...


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 1, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What happened that they lost premium and corporate members?


Too much to start with. That it self deserve its own thread. Some other day


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What happened that they lost premium and corporate members?


TLDR;


You pays money and get nothing much for it.
You pays money and get treated like shit by the staff
You pays money and get ignored by the staff
You pays money and your offer posts are quickly lost to the myriad of complete and utter shite.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 1, 2013)

MartinD said:


> TLDR;
> 
> 
> You pays money and get nothing much for it.
> ...


----------



## kaniini (Jul 1, 2013)

MartinD said:


> TLDR;
> 
> 
> You pays money and get nothing much for it.
> ...


That's essentially why I quit paying them $300/year or whatever it was for "corporate membership" when I ran RapidXen.  And, I certainly have no intention to ever do that again in the future.

Seeing your offer posts get buried by summer hosts and people just working as hard as they can to take the virtualization industry to the bottom with Walmart-esque pricing tactics is just insulting when you're trying to do this for real.

I don't think we ever got any tangible benefit from trying to support WHT with a corporate subscription.  At least, nobody ever came to me and said "I bought your service because you had a corporate member badge" like they claimed people would.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah though it's not $300/year, it's $300/quarter. I only used Corporate for the keyword alerts really.. then realised Google Alerts did just as well.. so yeah, no corp for me.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2013)

> as most of the people on WHT who talk virtualization have really no clue what they are doing...


FTFY.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 2, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Yeah though it's not $300/year, it's $300/quarter. I only used Corporate for the keyword alerts really.. then realised Google Alerts did just as well.. so yeah, no corp for me.


But Google alerts don't work in the Premium forums!

I hear if you say Martin's name 3X in the Premium Forums that an angry ol' Scot will appear beside you to murder you.


----------



## nunim (Jul 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> But Google alerts don't work in the Premium forums!
> 
> I hear if you say Martin's name 3X in the Premium Forums that an angry ol' Scot will appear beside you to murder you.


Is there anything of actual value in the Premium forums?  I can browse the topics and there doesn't seem to be that much activity.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 2, 2013)

nunim said:


> Is there anything of actual value in the Premium forums?  I can browse the topics and there doesn't seem to be that much activity.



Eh, it depends. You can make some connections in there, get to know some good people, etc. But other than that, not a whole lot. Some stuff For Sale that may be offered there before the general public of WHT or perhaps at a discounted rate. So may be able to score some hardware and stuff for cheap. Really not a ton of active threads in the premium sections anymore besides the Premium Members Thread which is a long ongoing chat that gets closed after 4,000 responses and then a new one is started.  We used to fill those up in a few days. Now it takes a few days for a single page to be added.


----------



## drmike (Jul 2, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Yeah though it's not $300/year, it's $300/quarter. I only used Corporate for the keyword alerts really.. then realised Google Alerts did just as well.. so yeah, no corp for me.


$1200 per year?!?!?!?! WTF?

What do you supposedly get for all the jingle?


----------



## Otakumatic (Jul 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> $1200 per year?!?!?!?! WTF?
> 
> What do you supposedly get for all the jingle?


A t-shirt saying "I was scammed out of $1200 and all I got was this lousy t-shirt".


----------



## MannDude (Jul 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> $1200 per year?!?!?!?! WTF?
> 
> What do you supposedly get for all the jingle?


Post in the ad forums every 3 days instead of 7, I believe. Keyword alerts, and a Corportate Badge to make you look more trustworthy on the forum. It _may_ be worth it for some. The increased exposure is hard to put a price on as well as the appearance of being more reputable.

WHT has a lot of big companies represented on there, so that's not much money. You have to understand that companies on there aren't selling $7/mo VMs and often have much more financial resources.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> The increased exposure is hard to put a price on as well as the appearance of being more reputable.


It's also hard to put a price on some of the 'Corporate Badge' companies (and even _WHT STAFF_) being downright shady/criminal... and having to balance whether or not you want to be associated with them based on a WHT 'standard'.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> WHT has a lot of big companies represented on there, so that's not much money. You have to understand that companies on there aren't selling $7/mo VMs and often have much more financial resources.


*@**MannDude* it would be nice if they would spend some of that money to modernize their forum a little bit. Or is too much to ask for avatars and a color scheme that doesn't make think of zombies/world war II/rat infested basements/1986 Chernobyl disaster... and so on...


----------



## kaniini (Jul 6, 2013)

nunim said:


> Is there anything of actual value in the Premium forums? I can browse the topics and there doesn't seem to be that much activity.


At least 3 years ago: not really.  Not sure about now, haven't bothered to have premium membership on WHT since then.

Also, HostingCon is a crock in my opinion, too.


----------



## Jack (Jul 6, 2013)

MartinD said:


> TLDR;
> 
> 
> You pays money and get nothing much for it.
> ...


I pays money too?


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah posting every 3 days for a few minutes of exposure in the Shared and VPS forums is not even worth it.  If you really want to get use out of WHT you have to get your customers out there writing reviews on WHT.  Gains a lot more traction for you when someone starts checking.


----------

